# Update and logging



## circus78 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all,

is there a way to keep track of every update (I mean: binary updates with `freebsd-update` and ports)?
I am using 9.3-RELEASE-p30 and 10.1-RELEASE-p24

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2015)

Package updates are logged in /var/log/messages:

```
Dec  6 16:37:40 molly pkg: png upgraded: 1.6.19 -> 1.6.20 
Dec  6 16:37:40 molly pkg: talloc upgraded: 2.1.3_1 -> 2.1.5 
Dec  6 16:37:40 molly pkg: freetype2 reinstalled: 2.6_1 -> 2.6_1 
Dec  6 16:37:40 molly pkg: tevent upgraded: 0.9.25 -> 0.9.26 
Dec  6 16:37:40 molly pkg: tdb upgraded: 1.3.7_1,1 -> 1.3.8,1 
Dec  6 16:37:41 molly pkg: poudriere-devel upgraded: 3.1.99.20151123 -> 3.1.99.20151204 
Dec  6 16:37:41 molly pkg: openldap-client upgraded: 2.4.42_2 -> 2.4.43 
Dec  6 16:37:45 molly pkg: fontconfig reinstalled: 2.11.1_1,1 -> 2.11.1_1,1 
Dec  6 16:37:45 molly pkg: alsa-lib reinstalled: 1.1.0 -> 1.1.0
```

Not sure about freebsd-update(8).


----------

